# Adding a name to the transom of a toy boat.



## DrPuk2U (Feb 15, 2012)

I am happily learning to make toys for our new grandson. One of them is a toy boat - about 7×3". My wife would like me to put our grandson's name on the transom. That's small. Maybe 2 1/2×3/4". I have zero carving experience. 
Ideas on how to do this would be much appreciated.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Wood burning. If you are a bit of an artist, you could wood burn the name into the boat. If you screw it up, you can sand it off and try again.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

you could try ink transfer or small vinyl letter that are adhesive :<))))))))


----------



## DrPuk2U (Feb 15, 2012)

These are great suggestions. It reminds me that lo these many decades I did some decoupage, transferring woodcut illustrations to wood using varathane. That my be a good approach I'll experiment.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

1. make a paper pattern, trace it to the boat, use a white paint marker (or whatever has the most contrast)
2. google the kid's name and print out the one you like actual size and decoupage it to the transom.
3. cut a stencil with an X-Acto knife in tape or sticky vinyl shelf liner.
although this is a full size boat, the method is the same, just on a smaller scale.
Please come back and share some photos when you get it done.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Got a Laserjet printer? You can print out what you want, as simple or as fancy as you want, and then heat transfer it. That is how I do all my 'maker marks' on my projects, and it's super simple.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's a quick and easy method: Using MS Paint or any other graphic arts program, create an image to your liking. With a sheet of onion-skin paper, (from Staples) print your image on an inkjet printer. Not a laser printer!!
Put a coat of polyurethane clear gloss on the transom, cut out the image and lay your image onto it. Be sure the paper is saturated, you may have to add some more poly over the top of the paper image. Paper becomes transparent, use a contrasting color(s)

Here's some Stanley logos I did on my box of combination planes.

Done!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

> Got a Laserjet printer? You can print out what you want, as simple or as fancy as you want, and then heat transfer it. That is how I do all my maker marks on my projects, and it s super simple.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


I gotta learn more about your method, Brad!


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Have you considered Water Slide Decals. You need a inkjet printer. It's like putting on decals that come with Revell Car Model kits.


----------



## DrPuk2U (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks again for the feedback. This all reminded me of the varathane technique which I used a long time ago.










I'll post the result when I get there.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

If you make incised letters on the transom (use a pointed knife to follow the lines, then widen the strokes with knife cuts angled to the center line.) Seal the entire surface and wipe gel stain into the incisions. Wipe off within minutes.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/394593


----------



## webbstan611 (13 d ago)

DrPuk2U said:


> I am happily learning to make toys for our new grandson. One of them is a toy boat - about 7×3". My wife would like me to put our grandson's name on the transom. That's small. Maybe 2 1/2×3/4". I have zero carving experience.
> Ideas on how to do this would be much appreciated.


You might try printing it out to scale on normal copy paper. Then tape it to the piece and cut thru it with an Exacto knife. This will leave a small cut in the wood that will stand out when you stain the wood. This will take a little practice so do a couple of tests until you get a feel for controlling the cut. I also suggest not using a standard blade but get a angled chisel blade, X-Acto #16.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> View attachment 1160321
> 
> 
> View attachment 1160384


Want to come to Alabama and paint mine??


----------

